# I need help with my Western Digital Hard Drive



## ShawnGss (May 23, 2012)

My Western Digital hard drive won't sync. There is a lock sign on front of the hard drive and it is lighting up so I think that might be the problem, how do U fix this problem?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

I suggest posting in our Hard Drive Support - Tech Support Forum to recieve faster support.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Aleady posted in HD support. This dulicate post is closed.

BG


----------

